# 6715b laptop broken :(



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2011)

What a week.

Few days ago I had zfs trouble with HP 6715b laptop. After kernel loaded system didn't continue to load (no rc activity at all)

I couldn't figure out the problem, so I did simple, but fast thing, I reinstalled OS.
Today after reinstall, Boradcom NIC didn't work (It didn't show up in *ifconfig*, not even in dmesg).
I quickly inserted Ubuntu, and same thing, me sign from broadcom nic.....

I tried some various tricks but nothing....
So I decided to give a try and modify some bios settings.....
Like I thought that didn't help either... so I decided to try to reset BIOS to factory defaults in hope that would fix anything....

This was FATAL mistake.... now laptop is completely broken, I can't even get into BIOS to change settings, I can't boot..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Of course this shit couldn't wait till summer, when me and my GF don't have to write PhDs....


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay, can it boot from the cd/dvd drive?
Do you have any usb wireless devices?

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2011)

No, no and no


----------



## formateur_fou (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe you can try to remove the battery that is on the motherboard and keeps changes made to the bios. I guess there is one on laptops too. You might need specifics tools though...


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2011)

Last time I tried to disassemble laptop, I failed...
There is one place where I just can't get it open....


Anyway I will bring it to service.... I have many more things to worry about


----------

